
Oculus Founder: Rift will come to Mac if Apple “ever releases a good computer” - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/03/oculus-founder-rift-will-come-to-mac-if-apple-ever-release-a-good-computer/
======
coralreef
Apple has never catered to the PC gaming market. I wonder why that is. Low
margins? Low volume? Race to the bottom on price?

~~~
nikdaheratik
The issue is software library related: they'd have to pay Microsoft a bunch of
money find a way to get Direct X to work on their system. Granted there are a
number of libraries that _don 't_ use Direct X, but they mostly use OpenGL,
which is also not very well implemented on Mac OS. Blizzard games are pretty
much the only exception, and they've sort of dropped that in Overwatch.

Some of this is fixable, but not a priority as long as Direct X is blocking
them from a good chunk of the market. The real solution is to just dual boot
into Windows for PC games. Or depend on the handful of ports that use Cider +
OpenGL in the background and run slower with more RAM usage.

------
pedalpete
Google Cardboard is working on underpowered mobile devices. Is Oculus 10x
better than the Cardboard experience?

If it is only for gaming, this is a non-issue, but I was under the impression
FB had larger goals for Oculus than just the high-end gaming market.

